# "wi-fi" doesn't have a valid ip configuration



## beardedoji

Hello,
A friend running windows 8 brought me his machine and everytime i try and have it connect to a network it gives the wifi doesnt have a valid ip config, i have tried through console forcing an iprenew but doesnt want to let it, tried plugging in manually to see if it was a driver issue and connect that way, however it also rejects it saying there is only limited connectivity. if anyone has any suggestions or ideas please let me know. or if you need some other info. thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix

Your friend is running the Windows 8 Developer Preview download?

Or are you confusing *Windows* 8 with *Internet Explorer* 8?


----------



## beardedoji

Yes, it is the Win 8 dev Preview, build 8102


----------



## davehc

Is the network adapter marked with a yellow tick in the Device manager? Looks like Windows 8 has not yet installed it. Give some details of the make of adapter.


----------



## Nevill879

Yes, it is the Win 8 dev Preview, build 8102


----------



## davehc

Look at the services (Type services.msc in Start or at a command prompt)
Scroll down and see if you have a service called Bonjour, running. If so, disable it. (Double click to see the disable window) restart and see if you have solved the problem.


----------

